# JMCarbon…Come in, Your Time is Up



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Hopefully this thread will get JMCarbon's attention as an email and PM have failed, and we can all see he's alive and kicking on the forums.

So, to the point of this thread, I'm not expecting the world, or even a refund to be honest but it's ridiculous that a trader on here can sell poorly fitting carbon then ignore any communication about resolving the issue.

I bought a few parts from JMCarbon a few months ago with the plan to get PWPro to put them on the car when it went in for a wrap. One of the parts wouldn't even fit on the car due to terrible fit, leaving gaps all round. Whilst the other was flimsy as hell which I didn’t realise until Paul showed me the OEM parts (vertical side vents).

I'm not on a witch hunt, or asking everyone to start slagging off someones business, but I find it ridiculous that a trader on here can sell something which has piss poor fit and then ignores any subsequent communication to try and get a response. Unfortunately I wasn't able to fit the part myself (carbon grill) as it is a bumper off job, so I was waiting for a professional to fit it so it's well outside of the standard 14/28 days refund but surely JMCarbon would know if a part fits or not before selling it. 

A nice quote from JMCarbon's T&C


> *Fitment*
> We advise parts to be fitted professionally. Whilst all items are made to fit as easy and as good as possible aftermarket items may need minor alterations to make a perfect fit.


There's also a lovely image on JMCarbon's site so here's hoping this thread grabs his/their attention as PM's and emails apparently don't.










So as of now, I have an awkward shaped carbon paperweight sat in the corner.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Well from the multiple PMs I've received since last night at least I'm not the only person who has had issues.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I've got an awkward shaped bonnet just sitting around, that I've not heard back on either, absolutely terrible fitment. Lesson learned! I've had no response from email or PM. From now on I'll stick with the pro's.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Another Trader to scratch off the list. Thanks for the heads up.

I was going to order a carbon centre console from them, thats now cancelled.


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Clogger said:


> Another Trader to scratch off the list. Thanks for the heads up.


x2 was very close to spending a good amount of money on interior parts


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there no vetting process to become a trader ? You assume a trader advertising here is providing good products.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have messaged him myself asking that he respond to this thread urgently.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> I have messaged him myself asking that he respond to this thread urgently.


Thanks  Much appreciated!


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

TomS said:


> Thanks  Much appreciated!


+1


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Of any of you paid more than 100 on a credit card then get it back that way - the trader will wake up then ;-)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

alf675 said:


> From now on I'll stick with the pro's.


Who?

I've seen carbon products from other forum companies that were a pretty dire fit too.

Seems to be a bit of pot luck with carbon bits IMO.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

CT17 said:


> Who?
> 
> I've seen carbon products from other forum companies that were a pretty dire fit too.
> 
> Seems to be a bit of pot luck with carbon bits IMO.


Recognised tuners, Mines, Varis, Top Secret etc not necessarily forum companies.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

goRt said:


> Of any of you paid more than 100 on a credit card then get it back that way - the trader will wake up then ;-)


I made a schoolboy error, I paid via bank transfer. What's my option or is it just suck it up and take the loss?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

goRt said:


> Of any of you paid more than 100 on a credit card then get it back that way - the trader will wake up then ;-)


Mine was well over £100 but it was a good few months ago now. I shouldn't have waited so long to get them fitted but I assumed buying from a well known trader meant I/PWPro wouldn't have any fitting issues a few months down the line.

The people that PM'd me with their issues will hopefully post in here too just to show how widespread this issue seems to be.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TomS said:


> The people that PM'd me with their issues will hopefully post in here too just to show how widespread this issue seems to be.


A lot of people just send PMs behind the scenes, for some odd reason they don't like others to know they are not happy.
Been all through this myself with my wrap.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

alf675 said:


> I made a schoolboy error, I paid via bank transfer. What's my option or is it just suck it up and take the loss?


Letter before Acton giving them 14 days to resolve to your satisfaction then issue a claim using the small claims fast track.
Doesn't cost much.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

TomS said:


> Mine was well over £100 but it was a good few months ago now. I shouldn't have waited so long to get them fitted but I assumed buying from a well known trader meant I/PWPro wouldn't have any fitting issues a few months down the line.
> 
> The people that PM'd me with their issues will hopefully post in here too just to show how widespread this issue seems to be.


It's the merchantable quality issue that you have, how long should this reasonably be expected to last or should it have fitted in the first place.

Section 75 of the Consumer credit act makes the CC company liable, they should suspend the transaction (is give you a temporary credit) whilst it investigates and recovers the money from the vendor


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

goRt said:


> It's the merchantable quality issue that you have, how long should this reasonably be expected to last or should it have fitted in the first place.
> 
> Section 75 of the Consumer credit act makes the CC company liable, they should suspend the transaction (is give you a temporary credit) whilst it investigates and recovers the money from the vendor


Thanks, will look into that if I don't hear anything back from JMCarbon. Does it matter if I paid via Paypal as any disputes with Paypal payments normally have to be opened within 45 days of the transaction.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

TomS said:


> Thanks, will look into that if I don't hear anything back from JMCarbon. Does it matter if I paid via Paypal as any disputes with Paypal payments normally have to be opened within 45 days of the transaction.


Credit card via PayPal? Then still valid as PayPal is just an agent


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

goRt said:


> Credit card via PayPal? Then still valid as PayPal is just an agent



I didn't think that was the case when you trade via paypal. I think the card company will put the problem with paypal to resolve as your issue is with the trader, not paypal. Possibly relates to privity of contract.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> I didn't think that was the case when you trade via paypal. I think the card company will put the problem with paypal to resolve as your issue is with the trader, not paypal. Possibly relates to privity of contract.


No I've found the card company very easy to get on the hook, PayPal is just a middle man.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

has this been resolved then?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I didn't think that was the case when you trade via paypal. I think the card company will put the problem with paypal to resolve as your issue is with the trader, not paypal. Possibly relates to privity of contract.


I claimed back on a credit card payment made on ebay through paypal - credit card company refunded straight after the phone call then they claimed back off paypal


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

nozza1 said:


> has this been resolved then?


I've had no contact yet.



terry lloyd said:


> I claimed back on a credit card payment made on ebay through paypal - credit card company refunded straight after the phone call then they claimed back off paypal


Good to know, will be contacting my credit card company if I don't hear anything back.


----------



## JMCarbon (Mar 1, 2012)

Tom - We operate a 28 days return policy and money back guarantee. 

you bought the item over 9 months ago which you forget to mention in your post. 

in this case I will use my discretion and offer you a replacement one.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

JMCarbon said:


> Tom - We operate a 28 days return policy and money back guarantee.
> 
> you bought the item over 9 months ago which you forget to mention in your post.
> 
> in this case I will use my discretion and offer you a replacement one.


Don't confuse policy with legal obligation.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

JM Carbon, any answer for me and my ill fitting bonnet? It arrived on the 8th or 9th September, I contacted you when the body shop said they could not fit it on the 30th September and have had no response. You can reply via PM or publicly, hopefully we can come to a resolution without having to take this further. 

Thanks


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

After requesting a refund a couple of times, JMCarbon have offered a replacement part once I send this one back. They've also offered to pay for the return postage and guaranteed that the replacement will fit perfectly.

So, I've sent the dodgy one back and will await the perfect one. I won't be able to get it fitted until the end of November but hopefully the replacement will be perfect, otherwise I'll be demanding a refund and labour time for the garage/body shop wasted trying to install it. It also won't do their reputation much good.

I'll keep this thread open as it might encourage other people with problems to get their issues resolved.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I've received a replacement part and an £11.00 return postage refund. Hopefully this new part fits perfect, as guaranteed, otherwise I'll be taking it back personally.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

A light on the end of the tunnel.

hope all goes well.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

TomS said:


> After requesting a refund a couple of times, JMCarbon have offered a replacement part once I send this one back. They've also offered to pay for the return postage and guaranteed that the replacement will fit perfectly.
> 
> So, I've sent the dodgy one back and will await the perfect one. I won't be able to get it fitted until the end of November but hopefully the replacement will be perfect, otherwise I'll be demanding a refund and labour time for the garage/body shop wasted trying to install it. It also won't do their reputation much good.
> 
> I'll keep this thread open as it might encourage other people with problems to get their issues resolved.



So I've finally gotten round to getting the replacement carbon grill piece fitted. Yes it's taken months but that shouldn't detract from the fact that the new piece, which I was GUARANTEED would fit, is a piece of turd and is nowhere near to fitting.

Thanks JMCarbon, wasted my time and my money twice as well as my faith in you as your guarantee is obviously worthless.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

A Lot of promises and no results that can't be good for business.
No replays either quite annoying,unfortunately JMcarbon is not the only trader doing that.
I feel for you, seems like you have to find different supplier.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Any pictures of the fitment of said poor fitment parts?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

kociek said:


> A Lot of promises and no results that can't be good for business.
> No replays either quite annoying,unfortunately JMcarbon is not the only trader doing that.
> I feel for you, seems like you have to find different supplier.


Who else? Can you name?


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Running a small family business that mostly relies on word of mouth i don't understand how a company can survive like this with negative reviews. I understand that things do and can go wrong but its how you put things wright that matters. Every penny i have spent on my gtr has been from good reviews on this forum.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> Any pictures of the fitment of said poor fitment parts?


Unfortunately not but I've had 2 different companies attempt to fit each one. Both refused to leave it in place as it had gaps either side and was the wrong shape. Both said companies are traders on here so they know GTRs inside and out.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> Who else? Can you name?



Knight racer did something similiar to me wend i both my front splitter 
originally i wanted the carbon fibre one.
then he said we wouldn't be able to supply,so i went for the fiberglass one.
My mistake was, opening the package four weeks later(he no even offer a swap) after some messages... 
the difference between the CF and fibreglass took him two months ish to reembolse. 
i took the bullet and try to repair the splitter my self (wisht i think i did a good job)i work with fibreglass anyway only to find out the fitment was very bad.

this was couple years ago haven't both anything from them since.
i cut a long story short hope this make sense.

PS: The OP sorry for hijack your thread.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

erol_h said:


> Running a small family business that mostly relies on word of mouth i don't understand how a company can survive like this with negative reviews. I understand that things do and can go wrong but its how you put things wright that matters. Every penny i have spent on my gtr has been from good reviews on this forum.


My guess is 
(is not easy to keep everyone happy) i understand that much.
Maybe just maybe they do better in different cars like evo and subaru hondas etc etc...
What really really annoys me is the lac of communication,let's face it how long it takes to respond to an email?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

This forum seems to be attracting a lot of theiving traders, full of empty promises.

Personally don't bother with the traders on this forum, apart from a couple which l pay on collection, no more fo0king around.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

erol_h said:


> Running a small family business that mostly relies on word of mouth i don't understand how a company can survive like this with negative reviews. I understand that things do and can go wrong but its how you put things wright that matters. Every penny i have spent on my gtr has been from good reviews on this forum.


I also rely on this forums reviews when choosing a trader on here.

T


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I had an issue a few weeks ago allthough was no biggie and refunded so I gave them the benefit of the doubt again last week. items turned up fast but they where basically ready for the bin, phoned them they said yeah fine return, next day went online to find return address no luck tried calling since for address phone is dead, I sent out to the address what was on the box should of recieved back today but still no luck with there phone, hopefully be no issues


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JMCarbon is no longer a forum Trader.

This thread is one of many where communication, aside other issues, has been poor.

Previous promises to improve comms have not materialised 

I appreciate things don't always go to plan, but ignoring customer complaints is unacceptable.

I hope the OP gets resolution.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm certain I won't get the £155 back I paid for the carbon grill and definitely won't get back the 2 hours labour costs I paid to get each one fitted to the car, but hopefully it minimises the chance other people have of having their time and money wasted.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Your lucky you only paid £155, i had a similar issue with someone else but spent over £1000.


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Shocking read this... I was actually contemplating an order from them last year. Hope the OP gets some satisfaction from the knowledge he may have saved a few people having to suffer the same treatment.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Not surprised at all because all these carbon parts come from China, there all the same poor fitting etc. 

Only way to get true brilliant fitting carbon parts is from Japan or companies what are actually making carbon parts there selfs not just buying in bulk from China. If you look on alibaba you will even see the same pictures that was displayed from the company you purchased them from.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree almost all the carbon parts being sold here are all found on Ali Baba and some are trying to sell these on as their own. We make carbon parts to order mainly that way we can ensure that the quality is present and can assure all our customers that 100% not made in China or mass produced.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

oh and what really pissed me off was when one particular trader here stole my bootlid pictures put their watermark all over it and tried to sell their own.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> I agree almost all the carbon parts being sold here are all found on Ali Baba and some are trying to sell these on as their own. We make carbon parts to order mainly that way we can ensure that the quality is present and can assure all our customers that 100% not made in China or mass produced.


That's why I have only ever ordered carbon parts through you. (except for some original bits from Nismo)
The quality of some of the parts I've seen fitted to cars is shocking.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Alibaba + Japanese EBay + margin = another trader on here's business plan.

I actually don't mind JDM Autolink because at least they are honest about what they are.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

CT17 said:


> That's why I have only ever ordered carbon parts through you. (except for some original bits from Nismo)
> The quality of some of the parts I've seen fitted to cars is shocking.


I'm very fussy about quality myself and have Andrey at the base overseeing the work and always on their case to make sure it's done properly.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

CT17 said:


> That's why I have only ever ordered carbon parts through you. (except for some original bits from Nismo)
> The quality of some of the parts I've seen fitted to cars is shocking.


This is why whether you follow the official measurements or not NPS is how we all make decisions on where we spend our money every day. Negative NPS is where people go out of there way to actively put people off your business....after a while if they don't pay attention... they just go away.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> I'm very fussy about quality myself and have Andrey at the base overseeing the work and always on their case to make sure it's done properly.


Have to say, I'm quite excited to get all those bits put on the car and save around 100kg.
And once painted it'll still look the same.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Have to say, I'm quite excited to get all those bits put on the car and save around 100kg.
> And once painted it'll still look the same.



What carbon parts you fitting richard? Must be quite a amount to save 100kg?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> What carbon parts you fitting richard? Must be quite a amount to save 100kg?


Bonnet, tailgate and four doors.
(Yeti:runaway
Younes is having them made to order.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Richard did you get my last picture updates?


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Bonnet, tailgate and four doors.
> (Yeti:runaway
> Younes is having them made to order.



Thought it was going to be your 32, that should feel quite a diffrence then


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Thought it was going to be your 32, that should feel quite a diffrence then


Hope so. 510bhp, 470lb/ft and 1,250kg. including four wheel drive.



FRRACER said:


> Richard did you get my last picture updates?


Possibly not. Can you ping them over again please.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just resent that email. last door is being finished we had to start again from scratch as the sourced used door has some issues so bought a new one.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I was jus refunded some parts I sent back.. Both orders with me didn't turn out well but at least from my experience anyway they are not trying to do a runner with funds.. Shame as looks like they supplied some great parts in the past what they done themselves, maybe just issues with stuff they have sold on from China


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with reselling product from China; the issue should be quality control (or not) at the vendor - buy in a big batch of x from China, 10% don't make the grade, punt them back to China - don't offload the substandard product on to customers and hope they'll fix it.

Alternatively, sell that 10% for what it is at a substantial discount, x product 2nds, will need lots of jiggery pokery to get it to fit...

Then people know what they're buying.

Sad that someone has lost a load of business because they can't market their product(s) for what they are.

Hope it turns out okay for everyone that dipped their hand in their pocket.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

We use factories from a number of locations not just China. However, they are all tried and tested, not just punted out to the customers. There are a lot of bad factories out there. We tried many before settling for one's we could trust from repeat performance. Unfortunately some traders don't work to the same ethics. Also we do send parts to be made which we have designed or improved on ourselves. It's not all replicas.


----------

